# Need help with choke plunger removal.



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, I got a 05 Brute force 750. Another forum member suggested that the answer to the problem I am having may be a stuck choke and that seems to make sense to me. I removed my air box and side panels expecting to be able to unscrew the choke and remove the plunger. That is not the case. How do you get the choke out? I downloaded the manual (thank you for providing that service) but i am either a moron or the instructions are unclear. Probably the latter....Do i have to remove the cover and all that linkage just to service the choke, that seem like a stupid setup if that is the case. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

u might have to take the carbs off . there is a screw the holds the choke cable against the carb on the bottom side u unscrew that ant pull the cable out and the plunger will come out the side of the carb. but like i said u might have to take the carbs off


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I reread the manual, it does say you have to remove the carbs. I guess I should probably give them a good cleaning while i have them off. I hope i don't mess anything up. I am going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nah man you've got it. you wont mess anything up


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The manual has the complete carb diagram if you get stuck trying to remember how it all went together. You can do it!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea its really simple once u get the carbs off . theres not much in there anyway


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

i had that same problem all i did was pull the side panel off of the carbs and spray liquid wrench in it


----------

